# Some guys should never own a firearmâ¦



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

what a Dufus! :stars:


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Stupidity can be painful.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I wonder if he ever figured out it wasnt a hand gun and what the stocks for?


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

deaconjim said:


> Stupidity can be painful.


I love his courage dance! :hobbyhors


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Can't fix stupid.


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

looks staged, fake


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

It is staged..but real...thats why he does the courage dance  Hell feel that in the morning!!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

John Wayne said it best. "Life is tough. It's tougher if you're stupid."


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

deaconjim said:


> Stupidity can be painful.


Painful can be pretty to watch.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I was watching youtube videos the other day of people shooting shotguns like a pistol, mostly stupid kids doing it just to have something to put on youtbue. Still morons.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

when you're stupid your whole body hurts
Scott Nelson 1984


----------



## Chainsaw (Dec 29, 2009)

Some stupid folks just want to be on youtube or AFV, and they will do anything for attention. Too much time, not enough smarts.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's quite apparent that this bozo never went to physics class.....


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Think about this guy's contribution to the gene pool! We really need to let natural selection do it's work more often.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Michael Kawalek said:


> Think about this guy's contribution to the gene pool! We really need to let natural selection do it's work more often.


911 has destroyed this process....And it's becoming more and more apparent.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Stupid guy


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

John Wayne could shoot like that and use a rifle in each hand! 

If you note the size of the cartridge that the nut used, it has to be at least a .30-06 or 7mm if not bigger. I can't imagine trying to fire something that big offhand. That rifle butt is going to kick harder than any 2 mules.

Martin


----------

